# FAF Teamspeak 3 Server



## ZettaBit (Dec 12, 2014)

*Official FAF Teamspeak 3 Server*

There has been some interest for a Teamspeak Server for FAF.

A server has been set up for everyone who wants to play games, chat, or collaborate on ideas. 

The server is password protected. Please PM a Moderator or Admin for access. (see below)









(Art by Ursus)


Ground Rules:

1. This is not for RP. We do not want this turning into something weird.

2. Keep it mature and friendly. 

3. If you feel the need for a private discussion please create a private channel. 

4. This is not for RP. 

5. The same rules that apply on FAF apply to the TeamSpeak as well.

6. The password will be given out at the discretion of the Mods/Admins. 

7. Other rules to be added as needed. 


Feel free to create channels. This is still in the early stage. Current limit is 25 users. If there is enough interest, then more will be added. 
Let me know if I left anything out. Otherwise, I look forward to seeing how this turns out. 





A special thank you to those who have been promoting the server via signature. 


Admins:
ZettaBit
Chuchi
Kalmor

Moderators:
Kazolas
Pyper
KookyFox
Ursus

Thanks guys, and let us keep it going xD


----------



## belmonkey (Dec 12, 2014)

I'd be interested in giving it a try some time on the weekend, when I don't have to worry about any more school work.


----------



## Chuchi (Dec 12, 2014)

Oohohh, yaaaay, thank you for this Zets! â™¥


----------



## ZettaBit (Dec 12, 2014)

I will be heading to bed soon, and I will be gone all day tomorrow. I can reply to PMs periodically, but in the meantime, PM Chuchi ^ for the password xD


----------



## Chuchi (Dec 12, 2014)

ZettaBit said:


> I will be heading to bed soon, and I will be gone all day tomorrow. I can reply to PMs periodically, but in the meantime, PM Chuchi ^ for the password xD


And I'll probably be on forever because I have no life, so come talk with me. qq


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Dec 12, 2014)

This sounds like a hilariously bad idea. I'm in.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 12, 2014)

Oh neat this thread is a sticky. Now I'm kinda interested.


----------



## Kalmor (Dec 12, 2014)

Great! Gonna poke my head in tonight!

About the enforcement of FAF rules: That would be hilariously hard without an admin in channel listening at all times (due to TS's lack of any useful reporting feature) so I guuesssss we have to trust you not to balls things up for yourself. :V


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 12, 2014)

People can act mature, I hope.

Then again people have a tendency to let me down too often in this matter.
And wouldn't it be better to just leave the password here? Most people who want to get in could see it, and I doubt it's gonna get filled in an instant with shitheads.
 It's a 8h wait for me now before I get in due to you US folk sleeping.


----------



## Chuchi (Dec 12, 2014)

Kalmor said:


> Great! Gonna poke my head in tonight!
> 
> About the enforcement of FAF rules: That would be hilariously hard without an admin in channel listening at all times (due to TS's lack of any useful reporting feature) so I guuesssss we have to trust you not to balls things up for yourself. :V


Well, I'm clearly not FAF staff, but Zets made me an admin on the TS for the time being. And I'll probably be on it pretty often, so I can keep shit straight in the event we don't have a mod on. As Coffee mentioned, most people will probably be mature enough to behave. I'll be policing for the ones who are not. 3:<


----------



## Pantheros (Dec 12, 2014)

well done man, well done! I had a hunch this was going to kick off because you always volunteer for this kinda stuf and get it up and running in mere days. Respect.
I'll look into it, though i'm not sure i'll be there for too long because i'm not too fond of teamspeak but we'll see.


----------



## Kalmor (Dec 12, 2014)

I looked for a free teamspeak app for android so I could maybe hop in during school breaks if I want (or if my internet derps out at home).

Turns out there is no such free TS app.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm definitely down for this !


----------



## funky3000 (Dec 12, 2014)

Yup. First thing I say is I'm eating oatmeal.

Classy princy me.


----------



## CharmingUmbreon (Dec 12, 2014)

Sounds good i'll give it a try ^3^


----------



## Ayattar (Dec 12, 2014)

Add 4 hot furry erp

Huehuehue


----------



## ZettaBit (Dec 12, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> People can act mature, I hope.
> 
> Then again people have a tendency to let me down too often in this matter.
> And wouldn't it be better to just leave the password here? Most people who want to get in could see it, and I doubt it's gonna get filled in an instant with shitheads.
> It's a 8h wait for me now before I get in due to you US folk sleeping.



I added the banner so people can see who is on via gametracker. Handing out the password is fine, but posting it here seems like an invitation for trouble. 



Kalmor said:


> I looked for a free teamspeak app for android so I could maybe hop in during school breaks if I want (or if my internet derps out at home).
> 
> Turns out there is no such free TS app.


I was surprised to find there is not a free one for android. There is a free one on windows phone. >_< Android is  $1.99. That is absurd... xD



Ayattar said:


> Add 4 hot furry erp
> 
> Huehuehue



No! >_<

I am glad this has taken off so well xD


----------



## Kalmor (Dec 12, 2014)

ZettaBit said:


> I was surprised to find there is not a free one for android. There is a free one on windows phone. >_< Android is  $1.99. That is absurd... xD


Yuh especially when the desktop version is free. XD


----------



## funky3000 (Dec 12, 2014)

There's a free windows phone team speak?

Hnnnnnngggggg <3

*scavenges through app store*

EDIT: You lied to me :I


----------



## ZettaBit (Dec 12, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> There's a free windows phone team speak?
> 
> Hnnnnnngggggg <3
> 
> ...



Shit, you are right. I am thinking of my old phone >_< And come to think of it, I think it was mumble that had the free app. xD


----------



## Mentova (Dec 12, 2014)

Too bad I use mumble instead of teamspeak :C


----------



## ZettaBit (Dec 12, 2014)

You get in there anyways dammit >_< 

I was a bit surprised to see that no one was here when I got home. Damn long hours. Probably for the best, I got homework to do >_<


----------



## Mentova (Dec 12, 2014)

ZettaBit said:


> You get in there anyways dammit >_<
> 
> I was a bit surprised to see that no one was here when I got home. Damn long hours. Probably for the best, I got homework to do >_<


I'll consider it, lol.

I'm pretty lazy and will probably only use TS for this. :V


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 13, 2014)

I could try this, it could be good to improve my english =)


----------



## jtrekkie (Dec 13, 2014)

I may have to try as well.


----------



## belmonkey (Dec 13, 2014)

Has anyone tried going in the server yet?


----------



## Chuchi (Dec 13, 2014)

There was like.. 6-7 of us on at one point yesterday. I don't know about later US times, since I went to sleep at a normal time last night.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 13, 2014)

Mentova said:


> Too bad I use mumble instead of teamspeak :C


I prefer mumble over TS, but oh well, if I feel the need to chat up with a bunch of furfaggots I can tolerate TS.


----------



## chocomage (Dec 13, 2014)

Oh my god! I did it! I teamspeaked! There isn't very many people online at these hours are there?


----------



## Chuchi (Dec 13, 2014)

It's pretty early in the morning in the US, maybe as the morning progresses there will be more people. Some of the Eurofurs might pop in, but it's also the weekend, so people might be off doing stuff. 
I see you in there with me and sorry I'm not talking with you at the moment, I'm alternating between cooking, cleaning and gaming so I'm not much conversation. 
But hello! C:


----------



## chocomage (Dec 13, 2014)

Its all good! I am taking a final ATM tbh. Just need some background noise to break the stress, and a bit of conversation never hurt.


----------



## ZettaBit (Dec 13, 2014)

People get in TS >_< I want to play a game. Screw homework. I can bust it all out tomorrow xD


----------



## belmonkey (Dec 13, 2014)

For those that would be interested in TS, what games do you guys play? I pretty much only play Battlefield 4 (or 3; they both strangely seem to have a lot of furries that play too).


----------



## ZettaBit (Dec 13, 2014)

I have bf4 xD haven't played in a grip. haven't had too much time. Used to be pretty good.

I have a handful of games on steam, bf3 and bf4 on origin and farcry3 on uplay.


----------



## jtrekkie (Dec 13, 2014)

I shall try when I get home.


----------



## chocomage (Dec 14, 2014)

I can be on in two hours if anyone is up for a chat


----------



## shteev (Dec 14, 2014)

i'll try to join someone soon!!


----------



## EnthusiasticPup (Dec 14, 2014)

Hello ^~^


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Dec 14, 2014)

I'm usually on it, but I'm always AFK because I'm an anti-social fuck.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Dec 14, 2014)

Timezones will get quite annoying. I can already feel that right now.


----------



## Pyper (Dec 14, 2014)

yeah, I was thinking the same thing about time zones. Being in the US it is easy for me but it most get boring for you.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Dec 14, 2014)

Well, if morningbirds get to TS  or people that roam on the internet on afternoons in the US get here, it can be good.


----------



## belmonkey (Dec 14, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> I'm usually on it, but I'm always AFK because I'm an anti-social fuck.



Yiffmaster420?

It's not so bad once you get into the server (although I was quite shy about joining myself). Just gotta find something interesting to talk about. I had a good talk about computer stuff last night on the server, and I partially helped critique someone's future gaming PC build.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Dec 14, 2014)

belmonkey said:


> Yiffmaster420?



N-no...


----------



## ZettaBit (Dec 14, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> N-no...


xD I was starting to wonder... Don't be a stranger xD


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Dec 15, 2014)

I never tried teamspeak ever. 

Also the idea of meeting any of you live terrifies me. I'm insecure about myself being in voice chats.

Edit: I have nothing to lose. I want in.


----------



## belmonkey (Dec 15, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I never tried teamspeak ever.
> 
> Also the idea of meeting any of you live terrifies me. I'm insecure about myself being in voice chats.
> 
> Edit: I have nothing to lose. I want in.



Once you manage to get in the server, it's not so bad (took me 30 min to be brave enough). A lot of us seem to be quite shy, but I don't think there's too much to be shy about. I guess you could always start with texting before voice if you want.


----------



## Taralack (Dec 15, 2014)

Figures when I want to hop on and check it out no one's online. #timezoneproblems


----------



## DrDingo (Dec 15, 2014)

Alright, I'm totally in.
As soon as I get the free time to download and use Teamspeak.


----------



## shteev (Dec 16, 2014)

i'm currently poking pastry


----------



## Pantheros (Dec 17, 2014)

I've hopped on for a couple of hours a few days ago. The people are very polite and interesting 10/10. At first i thought i was not going to enjoy it but i ended up spending a hell of a lot time in it.


----------



## Kazolas (Dec 17, 2014)

My first entrance into FAF was in this Teamspeak. If someone like me with only 1 post now can join this so can you! 
Come and join everyone we're pretty awesome


----------



## shteev (Dec 17, 2014)

Kazolas said:


> My first entrance into FAF was in this Teamspeak. If someone like me with only 1 post now can join this so can you!
> Come and join everyone we're pretty awesome



i'm here; can confirm TS server for awesome


----------



## ZettaBit (Dec 18, 2014)

Glad this is turning out so well. I am a bit concerned as to the people who have just made accounts recently without posts >_<
If you are new and want to chat, post on the forums as well... 
It seems a bit awkward that you want to speak with people, but don't make a conscious effort to post on the forums. 
I will still offer the password, but please get yourself known around the forums. 
This is subject to change if some douche decides to disappoint me and make a fool of themselves. It only takes one.

Don't f@$% it up.


----------



## jtrekkie (Dec 20, 2014)

Too late dang it. What is the server costing, Z?


----------



## Maugryph (Dec 20, 2014)

Is it over?


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Dec 20, 2014)

I just sent Zbit a pm for the password.

God I'm terrified.


----------



## belmonkey (Dec 20, 2014)

A lot of us sure are shy.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 20, 2014)

Idk what to think of people making their first appearances on TS. I somehow automatically assume they're forum regulars and when they're not I change a little.


----------



## ZettaBit (Dec 20, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> Too late dang it. What is the server costing, Z?


It actually is really cheap. 25 slot is like $8 a month. If we get enough to bump it up to 50 then it's still only $15. 
Yeah, I was drinking...
We need to setup a night for everyone to have a drinking game xD 21+ Only. Or whatever the drinking age is in your respective countries.  Saturday night? For the people that have no lives. xD


Maugryph said:


> Is it over?


Nah. 


Mr. Sparta said:


> I just sent Zbit a pm for the password.
> 
> God I'm terrified.



>:3 Mwahahaha



Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Idk what to think of people making their first appearances on TS. I somehow automatically assume they're forum regulars and when they're not I change a little.


Agreed. Post on the forums new people, then perhaps you can come talk to us.


----------



## jtrekkie (Dec 20, 2014)

ZettaBit said:
			
		

> We need to setup a night for everyone to have a drinking game xD 21+ Only. Or whatever the drinking age is in your respective countries.  Saturday night?.



Unfortunately not 21 'till March, and I unfortunately don't have a bottle of mead fermenting that won't be ready in a week or two.


----------



## ZettaBit (Dec 20, 2014)

Yeah, the whole drinking game is a bad idea I guess >_< I will just drink alone and talk to people xD


----------



## Pyper (Dec 20, 2014)

Well, if people are going to be responsible when it comes to drinking it wouldn't turn out bad. I think it could be fun and turn out pretty well.


----------



## jtrekkie (Dec 20, 2014)

Most people are fairly mature, I wouldn't think yyou'd youhave a problem. If you get it set up I may join in just to listen.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Dec 20, 2014)

So I went in. I'm not sure how I feel. Maybe a bit self-conscious.


----------



## Chuchi (Dec 20, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> So I went in. I'm not sure how I feel. Maybe a bit self-conscious.


You really have no reason to be. :3 Just jump on into a conversation or something. 
Or you can hang back and just use the chat, if you're more comfortable with that.
Also, thanks. C:


----------



## belmonkey (Dec 27, 2014)

Has there been much TS activity lately? I'd like to join, although I'm busy until mid-January.


----------



## ZettaBit (Dec 27, 2014)

belmonkey said:


> Has there been much TS activity lately? I'd like to join, although I'm busy until mid-January.


Have been quite busy as well, GameTracker shows it has had activity, past couple days have been slow, as one would expect. It is the holidays afterall xD


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Dec 27, 2014)

I'd be down to pop in sometime V: I hafta go buy new mic first though. Mine recently broke.


----------



## Chuchi (Dec 28, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> I'd be down to pop in sometime V: I hafta go buy new mic first though. Mine recently broke.


Yesssssss join us for the derps, Garth. C:


----------



## ZettaBit (Dec 31, 2014)

Join me for the New Years drinking game. We take a shot every hour, on the hour. (And as much as you like in between) xD Next shot in T-Minus 2 min.

Drinking is not required.

Yeah, I have no life. Much better to drink at home.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 4, 2015)

I'll definitely be hopping in at some point in the future.  

I will likely be an absolute awkward mess though...never conversed with other furries before.  And hell, there's only two people on the planet that know I'm a furry.


----------



## Pyper (Jan 10, 2015)

Now that the holiday season is over, I am going to try and be a regular on the teamspeak server. I will try and be on more often when I get off of work during the weekdays. This was a really cool idea when it started so I would like to see it last.


----------



## Kookyfox (Jan 10, 2015)

I wish more people would go on the Teamspeak


----------



## lusterb10 (Jan 10, 2015)

Didn't realize we had one, I'd love to join :3


----------



## Chuchi (Jan 12, 2015)

I intend to still derp abouts in the TS, even if my forum presence is waning. I've just been really distracted as of late, and given the time differences, it's hard for me to get around when activity is most likely.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 14, 2015)

Do people still use this?


----------



## Pyper (Jan 14, 2015)

Yeah, I think the holidays kind of made it have a slow start but we have a few people that have been getting on regularly. It doesn't help that a lot of people probably don't know about it either.


----------



## jtrekkie (Jan 14, 2015)

I can never seem to catch it when there are people on.


----------



## Pyper (Jan 14, 2015)

Different countries have different timezones. You can keep an eye out on the server website to see when people are usually on.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jan 14, 2015)

Today I went on and people where there. It's a Christmas miracle!


----------



## Kookyfox (Jan 17, 2015)

So to all the people who are asking when there are people on: from 6AM to 9PM EST <=> 12:00(noon) to 3:00(in the morning) CEST <=> 11AM to 2AM Greenwich time


----------



## ZettaBit (Jan 22, 2015)

I have been really busy and distracted of late as well. I intend to spend more time in the server when I actually get free time, which is very little. Work + school = me dead tired everyday. I will be in more often hopefully.


----------



## Inu1990x (Jan 27, 2015)

Hello it sound fun maybe we can get more people to join if we write it down on our journals on the website and ask them to read the forum and write about them?
Is this only in english as we have allot of furs who aren't English and they may not understand what are we doing right now?


----------



## belmonkey (Jan 29, 2015)

I'd try going on more, but since I switched to my desktop as my main computer, my headset microphone has been worse when it comes to picking up sound, so I either can't be heard or I'd have annoying background noise.


----------



## Kookyfox (Jan 30, 2015)

Come on guys/girls/other! it's been a while now and noody new has joined in yet! We just want to relax and talk!


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 30, 2015)

I can join TS? I be good leopard yes.


----------



## UrsusArtist (Jan 30, 2015)

Hey, I'd love to join in.


----------



## Chuchi (Jan 30, 2015)

PMs sent out. :3


----------



## Kazolas (Jan 30, 2015)

We set a record tonight!
http://puu.sh/fgtnB.png


----------



## belmonkey (Jan 30, 2015)

Captured my improper use of "too" as well :/  Never thought I'd see so many people on TS though, and I can't even talk properly for it due to mic issues.


----------



## Pyper (Jan 30, 2015)

after the past couple of hours, I must confess that I am not actually a person or a furry. I..am...a potato.


----------



## Muln (Jan 30, 2015)

Me Me Me!1!1!1!!!!!!11


----------



## ZettaBit (Jan 31, 2015)

Great job on the record breaking attendance xD I got distracted and went to play cards. 

OP has been updated with additional information. 

Let me know if I forgot anything... I have been a bit ADD lately.


----------



## Chuchi (Jan 31, 2015)

(Drunken) Karaoke night tonight! \o/


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 31, 2015)

Drunken Irish Snow Leopard shall sing.


----------



## UrsusArtist (Jan 31, 2015)

Oh lord, this will get interesting later....


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 31, 2015)

Come on People. Join da Teamspeke.


----------



## UrsusArtist (Jan 31, 2015)

We need more Teamspeak shenanigans.


----------



## ZettaBit (Jan 31, 2015)

drunken karaoke? I missed it >_<


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 1, 2015)

We should all play Dota 2 together sometime so you can see my excessive feed.

PS:  I cuss a lot.  More in shooters, less in mobas.


----------



## Rouge Artist (Feb 1, 2015)

well, I've sent my PM out asking to join in on the shenanigans.  
Oh and just a heads up, I've been going back to drinking coffee in the evening/at night lately so If I sound like I'm a little over energetic, then I've had some coffee.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 1, 2015)

Server is offline. What happened?


----------



## Chuchi (Feb 1, 2015)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Server is offline. What happened?


Don't know if you're still having issues or not, but I'm on right now, no problems on my end.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 1, 2015)

Chuchi said:


> Don't know if you're still having issues or not, but I'm on right now, no problems on my end.


I couldn't connect, checked the OP of this thread and it showed the status was offline. It shows green and online now so whatever it was, it's gone now.


----------



## Pyper (Feb 1, 2015)

haha, the connection problems were given to someone else this time. You can't keep pointing to me whenever someone leav...*connection timed out*


----------



## Chuchi (Feb 1, 2015)

Pyper said:


> haha, the connection problems were given to someone else this time. You can't keep pointing to me whenever someone leav...*connection timed out*


God damn it, Pyper.


----------



## Kookyfox (Feb 1, 2015)

Pyper said:


> haha, the connection problems were given to someone else this time. You can't keep pointing to me whenever someone leav...*connection timed out*



Pyper! Pyper dammit! Y u do dis Pyper?


----------



## Chuchi (Feb 1, 2015)

Cards Against Humanity tonight! \o/


----------



## Kalmor (Feb 1, 2015)

Chuchi said:


> Cards Against Humanity tonight! \o/


God damn timezones! XD


----------



## Kookyfox (Feb 1, 2015)

I'm still awake lolololol !


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 1, 2015)

BED

NAO


----------



## Kookyfox (Feb 1, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> BED
> 
> NAO



zzzzzZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzZZZzzzz mnh ahgne mn zzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZZZ oh hey I'm awa... mnh zzzzZZZZZZ


----------



## ZettaBit (Feb 2, 2015)

CAH + DOTA2? 
10/10 

Best night in a long time.


----------



## belmonkey (Feb 2, 2015)

Sounds like I missed some stuff while at work


----------



## Chuchi (Feb 2, 2015)

ZettaBit said:


> CAH + DOTA2?
> 10/10
> 
> Best night in a long time.


A fetus. 

Denny's Grand Slam breakfast platter. Q_________________Q

I am so fucking hung over today. 

That was fucking awesome though, 10/10 would get drunk as hell and fall asleep on the couch again.


----------



## Kookyfox (Feb 2, 2015)

Chuchi said:


> A fetus.
> 
> Denny's Grand Slam breakfast platter. Q_________________Q
> 
> ...



10/10 indeed, 20/20 in french standards... Awesome night, would get kicked out for snoring again, and the award for OMGCENSORED goes to the South


----------



## ZettaBit (Feb 2, 2015)

Chuchi said:


> A fetus.
> 
> Denny's Grand Slam breakfast platter. Q_________________Q
> 
> ...




I would gladly mail you one, (no not a fetus) the eggs and pancakes might be a little moldy by the time they get there... 



Kookyfox said:


> 10/10 indeed, 20/20 in french standards... Awesome night, would get kicked out for snoring again, and the award for OMGCENSORED goes to the South



xD



Grandma. 


It's homework and Gatorade for me today, though I could be distracted to play something before class this evening. I will start now, that way I will probably be done with everything for the week in a few hours.


----------



## UrsusArtist (Feb 2, 2015)

Dang just got back from work and was on TS with Kooky and Kinharia and the server just went down.

EDIT:  Back now.


----------



## Kleric (Feb 2, 2015)

I'll be joining in on whatever all of this is at 2:00 AM (My internet is only unlimited at that time to 8:00 AM)
My time-zone being (GMT-05:00) Eastern Time (US & Canada)

Now I wait...

Edit: I learn that there is a chat-box to communicate with text... I may join up before that time, but my mic and speakers will be turned off from your voices. I hope doing that doesn't just simply mute the sound and instead actually stops the signal from being sent / received by my internet, I can't afford to lose bandwidth.


----------



## Kazolas (Feb 2, 2015)

There are also options to mute your microphone and speakers in the client. But I'm no internet guru so that may or may not "send a signal"


----------



## Kleric (Feb 2, 2015)

I'll just wait and do my best to determine that at 2:00 AM... See you people then! (If you stay up that late.. or are in a different time-zone where it's not that late)


----------



## Kazolas (Feb 2, 2015)

I'll be in bed by 2am but I'll be waking up around 5am if you're still on lol
I may or may not sleep in as late as possible before actually having to get up to leave 

It seems like the popular times to be on peeks around 6pm eastern time


----------



## Kleric (Feb 2, 2015)

Eh, Screw it. I'll jump in now, I just won't be available for voice-chatting until that time.

Edit: It's all worked out, I got on.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 2, 2015)

I might come on... When I'm not depressed anyway


----------



## Kinharia (Feb 3, 2015)

Teamspeak. The only place were you can talk about Politics. Music. Yiff (no. no you can not) and other random stuff . Join now!


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 3, 2015)

Kinharia said:


> Teamspeak. The only place were you can talk about Politics. Music. Yiff (no. no you can not) and other random stuff . Join now!



I am today c:


----------



## Chuchi (Feb 3, 2015)

Cards Against Humanity again tonight/today! C:


----------



## Pyper (Feb 3, 2015)

Chuchi said:


> Cards Against Humanity again tonight/today! C:



Yay, be on in about 20 minutes.


----------



## jtrekkie (Feb 3, 2015)

Everyone is on! This must be the peak time.


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 4, 2015)

Looks like only one person is on now. I guess I have to try later


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 4, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> Looks like only one person is on now. I guess I have to try later



Yeah...the peak happens around midday...when I'm at college.  :/


----------



## UrsusArtist (Feb 4, 2015)

Time zones are difficult to navigate, especially during the week.  Weekends will be more active for sure.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 4, 2015)

I might be able to go on today, not too sure since my brother told me he'll be home early...
I'll try and hopefully not be an awkward weirdo like I was yesterday...


----------



## UrsusArtist (Feb 4, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I might be able to go on today, not too sure since my brother told me he'll be home early...
> I'll try and hopefully not be an awkward weirdo like I was yesterday...



I hope I can be online when you are, would love to meet you!


----------



## Kinharia (Feb 4, 2015)

From Finland, France, Ireland, East Coast, Middle America Time Thingie, Other Middle America Time Thingie and West Coast. It is fun trying to get connected


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 4, 2015)

Hewge should join us.  We need an Australian.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 4, 2015)

I had a good time on teamspeak tonight.


----------



## KyryK (Feb 5, 2015)

I'll be joining as soon as i get the password so i can talk shit while pissed.

Fun will be had, fucks will not be given. ^_^


----------



## funky3000 (Feb 5, 2015)

"Pregnancy Simulator 2015"
"Riches and bitches"
"Thars a durrgon!"


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 5, 2015)

I can't get the mike to work. I think problem lies between user and chair


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 5, 2015)

funky3000 said:


> "Pregnancy Simulator 2015"



Looking straight into the vagina Funky


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 5, 2015)

It was nice chatting with everyone tonight.


----------



## KyryK (Feb 5, 2015)

The alcohol has worn off, fucks have been given. Damn you anxiety!


----------



## belmonkey (Feb 5, 2015)

It's my goal to get Mr. Sparta to talk some more :3


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Feb 5, 2015)

belmonkey said:


> It's my goal to get Mr. Sparta to talk some more :3



O RLY?


----------



## Kalmor (Feb 5, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> I can't get the mike to work. I think problem lies between user and chair


Shit man, you gotta tell Mike to go to a hospital or something. :V


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 5, 2015)

Glad to read this chat is still lively. 
It's always fun coming back and chatting with you guys whenever I get some time off.


----------



## hey look a train! (Feb 5, 2015)

my life is like a bullet once it was fired off it aint being stopped until i meet a girl but they all hate me what the hell am i doing wrong?!?!?!


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 5, 2015)

So if I go on tonight, all you'll hear is me arguing with my older brother.
And no one wants that


----------



## hey look a train! (Feb 5, 2015)

if you ever just get bored off your tits just text a random number"im pregnant"


----------



## Pyper (Feb 5, 2015)

hey look a train! said:


> if you ever just get bored off your tits just text a random number"im pregnant"



This isn't exactly the thread to be talking about that. The point of a thread is to keep it focused on the main topic of said thread. You are welcome to say whatever in other places in the forums as long as you aren't speaking way off topic as you are doing in this. Explore the forums and enjoy your time but please don't make random off topic posts.


----------



## Rouge Artist (Feb 5, 2015)

I probably will get on later tonight. my internet just came back up from an outage and I want to be sure that I have a strong signal. I'm pretty sure that it might get a little annoying having a furry constantly popping in and out of teamspeak. Plus, I don't want to miss a chance at hearing sparta!


----------



## funky3000 (Feb 6, 2015)

Teamspeak with a drunk man is apparently one big nonstop confession, hahahaha


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 6, 2015)

hey look a train! said:


> if you ever just get bored off your tits just text a random number"im pregnant"



What age are you? 12?


----------



## Kazolas (Feb 6, 2015)

Tonight's TeamSpeak chat marks the greatest day of my life :grin:


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 7, 2015)

WEOW!


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 7, 2015)

Everyone who is not here is missing the beauty that is KyryK <3


----------



## ZettaBit (Feb 7, 2015)

CAH GOING DOWN NOW. 

Also, Drinking... and yeah...

Also OP edited with Ursus' awesome pic xD


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 7, 2015)

NOPE


----------



## ZettaBit (Feb 7, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> NOPE



DO IT NOW! yup...


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 7, 2015)

K, a one hour video of our CoH game is uploading right now, with Kyryk being drunk, me being a whore, and Ursus being whatever


----------



## ZettaBit (Feb 7, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> K, a one hour video of our CoH game is uploading right now, with Kyryk being drunk, me being a whore, and Ursus being whatever


And on that note, here is kyryk wubing. Woo derps   http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15685789/


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Feb 7, 2015)

I WON CAH! WOO!


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 7, 2015)

Doesn't look like I'm missing much.


Either or, I'm too much Croc for teamspeak to handle so there's that.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 7, 2015)

[video=youtube;vCr0Usf260c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vCr0Usf260c[/video]

You're missing quite a lot actually


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 7, 2015)

Kind of silly to record a team speak session but.... I do suppose it shed some light on some initial thoughts I had about the concept of a furry Teamspeak group. It would seem that I wouldn't be interested in joining such a thing.


Oh well, carry on.


----------



## KyryK (Feb 7, 2015)

ZettaBit said:


> And on that note, here is kyryk wubing. Woo derps   http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15685789/


^_^


FenrirDarkWolf said:


> [video=youtube;vCr0Usf260c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vCr0Usf260c[/video]
> 
> You're missing quite a lot actually


Oh God, this is going to come back to haunt me isn't it...


----------



## ZettaBit (Feb 7, 2015)

Croconaw said:


> Kind of silly to record a team speak session but.... I do suppose it shed some light on some initial thoughts I had about the concept of a furry Teamspeak group. It would seem that I wouldn't be interested in joining such a thing.
> 
> 
> Oh well, carry on.




It seems worse than it is. You know you want to join xD We can always use a good croc now and then
Fen is quite loud in the vid >_<


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 7, 2015)

Sorry about that, I had my mic volume up way too high ><


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 7, 2015)

*RedSavage!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 7, 2015)

You...recorded a ts chat...that's dumb as hell


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 7, 2015)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> You...recorded a ts chat...that's dumb as hell



You're dumb as hell!   :V


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 7, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> You're dumb as hell!   :V



Burnnnn.

Knowing Fen's addiction to himself (as apparent by mugshot thread where there's 3 fenpics/vids per page), I'm guessing he recorded that in case he said something witty and wanted the whole internet to know. Would explain the loud mic too.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 7, 2015)

k, so I'll just go and delete the damn thing then


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 7, 2015)

My avatar could not represent my feelings more aptly about this current train of discussion.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 7, 2015)

k, the video's gone, and I'll stop being a self-absorbed twat :V


----------



## UrsusArtist (Feb 7, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> k, so I'll just go and delete the damn thing then



You deleted it because of people who weren't in the TS at the time?  I hope you still have the link, I'd like to listen again.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 7, 2015)

UrsusArtist said:


> You deleted it because of people who weren't in the TS at the time?  I hope you still have the link, I'd like to listen again.



lol, it's kinda gone now..
And besides, you could barely hear anyone else because I was too fucking loud anyway.


----------



## ZettaBit (Feb 7, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> lol, it's kinda gone now..
> And besides, you could barely hear anyone else because I was too fucking loud anyway.


It is alright, there will be plenty of other times xD


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 7, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> lol, it's kinda gone now..
> And besides, you could barely hear anyone else because I was too fucking loud anyway.



WTF. I didn't get to finish it..


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 7, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> WTF. I didn't get to finish it..



lol, don't worry, I'll probably record one another day


----------



## chocomage (Feb 7, 2015)

No record me plis. My voice sounds terrible.


----------



## UrsusArtist (Feb 8, 2015)

Chuchi and I did a TS art trade.  My contribution:


----------



## MaximizedNOVA (Feb 8, 2015)

From my experience of three times on the Teamspeak server, I think its a great place filled with various personalities, and the main fact : IT DOESN'T MAKE ME UNCOMFORTABLE. 

I will continue to join in on the fun. (95% listening and 5% saying hello and bye to comers and goers).


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Feb 8, 2015)

So I tried Robocraft for the first time. Like it a lot. I even met Zetta in a random match.

And I made a comic about it.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 9, 2015)

Has there been an admin shuffle or something?


----------



## ZettaBit (Feb 9, 2015)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Has there been an admin shuffle or something?


Sorry, hadn't seen you around in a while, figured you had given up on us xD

Edit: Oh yeah, I had forgotten about the obvious reason for that xD 

As you were citizens, nothing to see here. Derp >_<


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 9, 2015)

ZettaBit said:


> Sorry, hadn't seen you around in a while, figured you had given up on us xD
> 
> Edit: Oh yeah, I had forgotten about the obvious reason for that xD
> 
> As you were citizens, nothing to see here. Derp >_<


Huehue, well you have so many TSfolk around it's impossible to keep track of us all.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 10, 2015)

IT'S TOO QUIET.


----------



## Kleric (Feb 10, 2015)

Should I jump in then?


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 10, 2015)

I'm cooking dinner atm, so I'm not on.


----------



## Ieono (Feb 11, 2015)

I'd like to give this a try over the next few days...if my internet stays as reliable as it is out here.


----------



## MegaMew (Feb 13, 2015)

This seems interesting, I may have to give it a go. I like teamspeaks.


----------



## MaximizedNOVA (Feb 14, 2015)

3 laptops broke around my house in one month. And Teamspeak doesn't wanna develop for Windows Phone. That's just great news :V


----------



## Nyor (Feb 14, 2015)

Teamspeaks are quite interesting. I have always been more accustomed to Ventrilo, but sadly it is quite outdated 2011 literally being the last update. I had many a good time on ventrilos. I would love to see someone buy it up and revive it because teamspeak is pretty much the conqueror over VOIP with them being able to have massive servers with like 4,000 slots. Whoops kinda just rambled.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Feb 15, 2015)

>Internet being slow
>unable to play robocraft because of it
>listening to everyone play robocraft

Only the dead know no such pain.


----------



## Chuchi (Feb 15, 2015)

I made this for a sig banner, but it isn't working because I am dumb. 
Thought I would share it here, as it is relevant. C:


----------



## Kinharia (Feb 15, 2015)

Teamspeak. We promise we wont bite.


----------



## funky3000 (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm a little too at home at this point to be allowed on when I'm tired.

I can't even control MYSELF when I'm tired.

I think I let slip a bit TOO much last night on accident. Probably shoulda drank that monster. Oh well. Now my last one can be entertainment tonight and them I can buy more whenever.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Feb 16, 2015)

Where the hell have I been all this time I leave and suddenly forum members band together and form an alliance of whatever this is. Im pming someone about this shiz.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Feb 16, 2015)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Where the hell have I been all this time I leave and suddenly forum members band together and form an alliance of whatever this is. Im pming someone about this shiz.



Aw yiss.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm sorry I kinda made everyone sad tonight.


----------



## UrsusArtist (Feb 16, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I'm sorry I kinda made everyone sad tonight.



GO EAT, DAMNIT!   

<3 you Fen, but you've gotta eat something, you'll feel better!


----------



## jtrekkie (Feb 16, 2015)

I make you happy 

I finally joined and... I have to stop reading Funky's posts in Gilbert Gottried's voice.


----------



## Kazolas (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm just sad that it takes 20 minutes to cook nuggets


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 16, 2015)

Well, they're almost done now


----------



## UrsusArtist (Feb 17, 2015)

More Teamspeak drawing requests - this is the first of two for Kinharia:


----------



## funky3000 (Feb 17, 2015)

funky3000 said:


> I'm a little too at home at this point to be allowed on when I'm tired.
> 
> I can't even control MYSELF when I'm tired.
> 
> I think I let slip a bit TOO much last night on accident. Probably shoulda drank that monster. Oh well. Now my last one can be entertainment tonight and them I can buy more whenever.



I'm not sure if I should be concerned or relieved by the lack of response.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Feb 18, 2015)

How exactly does a teamspeak work? Is it typed or spoken voice or whaaaaa?
I am curious


----------



## funky3000 (Feb 18, 2015)

Bonobosoph said:


> How exactly does a teamspeak work? Is it typed or spoken voice or whaaaaa?
> I am curious



Tis both


----------



## Bonobosoph (Feb 18, 2015)

Mind if I have a nosey? I feel like I'm missing out on something here! o3o


----------



## Kinharia (Feb 18, 2015)

All are welcome to the Teamspeak Bonobosoph! All!


----------



## Pyper (Feb 18, 2015)

Anyone is welcome, just be sure to get in contact with someone for the password.


----------



## Half-Note (Feb 18, 2015)

TeamSpeak 3 is fun, YAY!


----------



## Pyper (Feb 18, 2015)

Ugh, freaking work. I want to be on so bad. Especially since I haven't talked to Kooky in a while. Hi Kooky!


----------



## Kookyfox (Feb 18, 2015)

Pyper said:


> Ugh, freaking work. I want to be on so bad. Especially since I haven't talked to Kooky in a while. Hi Kooky!



Hi Pyper!


----------



## Keeroh (Feb 18, 2015)

Oo this looks interesting, time to spam y'all with PMs to beg for the password


----------



## UrsusArtist (Feb 18, 2015)

Another Teamspeak silly doodle request, this time it's Kazolas...


----------



## jtrekkie (Feb 18, 2015)

Looks fun


----------



## UrsusArtist (Feb 18, 2015)

And the second request from Kinharia...he challenged me to draw his sona in BDSM gear.  XD


----------



## Pyper (Feb 18, 2015)

Ursus, could I ask a request of you to capture Pyper in a random act of evil?


----------



## UrsusArtist (Feb 18, 2015)

Pyper said:


> Ursus, could I ask a request of you to capture Pyper in a random act of evil?


----------



## funky3000 (Feb 18, 2015)

Kookyfox said:


> Hi Pyper!



I haven't talked to you at all! You'd have to be on WAAAY late tho, like 4-5am in the morning or later if I'm guessing right. Unless somehow I manage to get rid of the night only limitation.


----------



## Kinharia (Feb 20, 2015)

Tonight is Game Night! Heroes and Generals, Robocraft, World of Tanks, Cards against Humanity (Furry Edition) all are possible! Bring Alcohol, Soda, Crisps/Chips and stuff! Woop woop! (Games are generally of the F2P variety so as to ensure the widest possible amount of players)


----------



## UrsusArtist (Feb 20, 2015)

Can't wait to get some more CAH in with my fellow weirdos.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 20, 2015)

I might actually join CAH tonight...


----------



## Pyper (Feb 20, 2015)

Woo!! SHOTS!!

Edit: I will be on a soon as I get off of work and be on for a while tonight.


----------



## Kinharia (Feb 20, 2015)

Taking into consideration that us Europeans will probably be drunk by the time the Americans come on ^.^


----------



## Fatchaos (Feb 20, 2015)

But... but...

I has entire weekend of morning shifts! ;.=.;


----------



## Chuchi (Feb 20, 2015)

Timezones are the issue. 
In order for us (FC and I) to be around when most of the American regulars are on, we have to be up in the early morning hours. If he's working mornings, like this weekend, that's not an option, so we end up missing out on the fun. 
It's hit or miss, and it seems we got unlucky this weekend. There will be other times! So hope all you guys have fun! C:


----------



## Synomance (Feb 20, 2015)

I would love to be on the Server :3


----------



## ZettaBit (Feb 20, 2015)

I have class tonight, but I will be in and have a couple drinks. Have early class tomorrow as well :/


----------



## Pyper (Feb 21, 2015)

This is a comic I did a while back from a time when I had my headphones up too loud one night.


----------



## UrsusArtist (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## funky3000 (Feb 22, 2015)

Legend has it that he replaces all the oxygen in his room with dicksygen


----------



## Fatchaos (Feb 22, 2015)

Based on true facts about Fatchi.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Feb 22, 2015)

Here. I'll doodle dump.
Here's my load.
http://imgur.com/bU2TIo9
http://imgur.com/YRLDLFt
http://imgur.com/Vwasi4B
http://imgur.com/uYTIUJD
http://imgur.com/A9hQsAU
http://imgur.com/7CYbwsn
http://imgur.com/HXFJPYj
http://imgur.com/uzGAeji
http://imgur.com/3PGFEXM
http://imgur.com/lNWV6bm


----------



## ZettaBit (Feb 23, 2015)

Ah, I think Sparta is still under 21. Apologies for my offers of alcohol. xD I do not condone or enable underage drinking.


----------



## Joey (Feb 23, 2015)

Logged in and no one was there, lel

Yeah, so when are you guys usually on?


----------



## UrsusArtist (Feb 23, 2015)

Time zones are tricky to manage sometimes, but I'm usually on between 10PM-12AM EST weeknights and there usually will be people online (especially east coast US).  If you can get on earlier you'll catch our European members.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Feb 23, 2015)

ZettaBit said:


> Ah, I think Sparta is still under 21. Apologies for my offers of alcohol. xD I do not condone or enable underage drinking.



Accepted. I'm incredibly insecure about my age, so I don't like telling people how old I am for fear of being belittled or alienated.

Living in the same city, I wonder how many times we've met without knowing...


----------



## Chuchi (Feb 23, 2015)

I'm so in love with Town of Salem. We must needs do moar! *w*


----------



## Fatchaos (Feb 23, 2015)

ZettaBit said:


> Ah, I think Sparta is still under 21. Apologies for my offers of alcohol. xD I do not condone or enable underage drinking.



I can do these offers! Legal drinking limit in Finland is 18! \o/ Woo!


... That being said however, I DO not accept underage drinking.


----------



## Kinharia (Feb 23, 2015)

The joys of TS stretching from the Pacific to Finland  Timezones ftw...


----------



## ZettaBit (Feb 23, 2015)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Accepted. I'm incredibly insecure about my age, so I don't like telling people how old I am for fear of being belittled or alienated.
> 
> Living in the same city, I wonder how many times we've met without knowing...


I saw you at red robin last night xD But really though, like I said, I am hard to miss. There's ears on my hoodie 90% of the time. Mind if I ask sprague or south? xD I been riding my bike around sprague parking lot till it's time for the endorsement class. 
Have no worries, you will not be belittled. You have friends here. You can PM me if you like, I don't really like putting myself on blast either, I have already said too much. >_>


----------



## Yiffmaster69 (Feb 23, 2015)

I feel discriminated against.

http://i.gyazo.com/bac935e2a40cd5d27128c0fb46239516.png


----------



## hey look a train! (Feb 23, 2015)

its k im here form ya bruh


----------



## ZettaBit (Feb 23, 2015)

The reason for the ban should be quite obvious. Your trolling is of a level far beyond that of a normal troll. Tone it down a bit, we know who you are. Pastry.


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Feb 23, 2015)

I'd be really interested in trying to get on the team speak but I'm pretty insecure about my age , pretty sure I'm one of the youngest people on here ,if I'm OK to go on (?) I'll probably just type.... I also recommend you guys get together and play town of Salem , its so addicting , you gotta be cunning though..


----------



## Kazolas (Feb 23, 2015)

crazytundrawolf55 said:


> I'd be really interested in trying to get on the team speak but I'm pretty insecure about my age , pretty sure I'm one of the youngest people on here ,if I'm OK to go on (?) I'll probably just type.... I also recommend you guys get together and play town of Salem , its so addicting , you gotta be cunning though..



We actually played Town of Salem all last night and a bit during today =)


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Feb 23, 2015)

Kazolas said:


> We actually played Town of Salem all last night and a bit during today =)



Oh...well....do you guys ever play tf2 ? If yes I want in 100%


----------



## Kazolas (Feb 23, 2015)

We haven't done TF2 as a group yet to my knowledge but I know a few of us have played TF2 at some point.
As a group we've played...
-Robocraft
-Town of Salem
-Cards Against Humanity (Pretend You're Xyzzy)
-World of Tanks (3-4 people)


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Feb 23, 2015)

Kazolas said:


> We haven't done TF2 as a group yet to my knowledge but I know a few of us have played TF2 at some point.
> As a group we've played...
> -Robocraft
> -Town of Salem
> ...


Sounds fun , i play all of those games besides world of tanks , I might pm one of the mods( their mods right?) About the password


----------



## Pyper (Feb 23, 2015)

Yay, another new person.

Also, I am looking to get iced in from work tomorrow and Wednesday looks like a bunch of snow so I may be able to be on a bit more over the next few days.


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Feb 23, 2015)

Oh if anyone's wondering what times I'll be on , probably around 4pm-9pm weekdays 
Weekends , any time - 10pm


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Feb 23, 2015)

ZettaBit said:


> I saw you at red robin last night xD But really though, like I said, I am hard to miss. There's ears on my hoodie 90% of the time. Mind if I ask sprague or south? xD I been riding my bike around sprague parking lot till it's time for the endorsement class.
> Have no worries, you will not be belittled. You have friends here. You can PM me if you like, I don't really like putting myself on blast either, I have already said too much. >_>



Sprague.

If you spot me in the wild, say "this is madness."

Then I'll give ya a high five.


----------



## Chuchi (Feb 23, 2015)

If you spot Sparta in the fucking wild, tag him with a fucking pokeball. D: He's a _feraligatr_.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Feb 23, 2015)

Hell, I'll do autographs.

Good luck finding me. I hide my power level good.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 23, 2015)

I wanna catch Sparta.
Feraligatr's are one of my favourite starters.


----------



## ZettaBit (Feb 23, 2015)

I am just going to run around saying 'This is madness' to everyone now xD


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 24, 2015)

crazytundrawolf55 said:


> Oh if anyone's wondering what times I'll be on , probably around 4pm-9pm weekdays
> Weekends , any time - 10pm



Time zone?


----------



## Kinharia (Feb 24, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> Time zone?



He's listed as being in the UK so I'll assume GMT +0


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Feb 24, 2015)

Kinharia said:


> He's listed as being in the UK so I'll assume GMT +0


That's correct , also if anyone's on now I'll be on till 6 on Tuesdays


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 24, 2015)

One night we should all play Board Game Online


----------



## Zerig (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm bored.

Let me in on this nerd shit.

I'll be good. I promise.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 24, 2015)

Zerig said:


> I'm bored.
> 
> Let me in on this nerd shit.
> 
> I'll be good. I promise.



Address: 66.55.131.26:9141

PM one of the mods for the password.

Mods that I am aware of:
Chuchi (Admin)
KookyFox
Zettabit (Admin)
Kazolas
Pyper?


----------



## UrsusArtist (Feb 24, 2015)

you forgot I was a mod, buddy? Looks like someone's gonna get a timeout later.... :-D


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 24, 2015)

Oops


----------



## Chuchi (Feb 24, 2015)

It's not a big deal, they're on the OP after all. Which is where people should be checking, so it's not expected of everyone to have all the mods and admins memorized.


----------



## UrsusArtist (Feb 24, 2015)

I failed in my attempt at humor anyway.


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Feb 24, 2015)

Well I popped in for a bit and was highly entertained , I'll drop by more often , and for gaming nights....


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 24, 2015)

crazytundrawolf55 said:


> Well I popped in for a bit and was highly entertained , I'll drop by more often , and for gaming nights....




OH YOU'RE THAT GUY

K, I know you now.




UrsusArtist said:


> I failed in my attempt at humor anyway.



Well, I chuckled.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 24, 2015)

I am bad at things (DP).


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Feb 24, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> OH YOU'RE THAT GUY
> 
> K, I know you now.
> 
> ...


were you in the chat when I joined? If so...who? I like to know who I'm talking to


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 24, 2015)

crazytundrawolf55 said:


> were you in the chat when I joined? If so...who? I like to know who I'm talking to



Oh yeah, my bad.  I'm MarkOfbane (Ian).





isuckatdrawing said:


> Unwanted/badly timed boners.



Because of you Chuchi, _because of you_.


But in all serious, that was a little awkward.  I blushed.


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Feb 25, 2015)

Quick picture I made of my first game of town of Salem with kinharia and a few others , danke to funky for posting art and letting me slightly improve my drawing skills by copying his abit , may your invasion of the galaxy be absolute and your fap folder full of macro!


----------



## Chuchi (Feb 25, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> Because of you Chuchi, _because of you_.
> 
> 
> But in all serious, that was a little awkward.  I blushed.


LOL WHAAAAAT
I didn't even do anything! 
WE ARE KEEPING SHIT PG-13 JUST AN FYI WE _ARE _BEHAVING. 
YOU'RE SUCH A LIAR IAN LALALALALA 
*Forever time out channel*


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 25, 2015)

Chuchi said:


> LOL WHAAAAAT
> I didn't even do anything!
> WE ARE KEEPING SHIT PG-13 JUST AN FYI WE _ARE _BEHAVING.
> YOU'RE SUCH A LIAR IAN LALALALALA
> *Forever time out channel*



Well technically the concept of vore itself is PG....until you get turned on by it.  That's why I have all favorites shown on my FA; since vore is usually not mature / adult content (yet is more provocative for me than yiff), anyone can go to my favorites and see vore unless I hide ALL favorites...so I don't bother.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 25, 2015)

Yummy yummy I will eat all of you


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Feb 25, 2015)

Pyper used my shopped drawing as his avatar, yes!


----------



## Ieono (Feb 26, 2015)

Empty? How strange...


----------



## Bonobosoph (Feb 26, 2015)

Your voices are all very entertaining when I'm otherwise busy.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 26, 2015)

So I'm colorblind.


----------



## ZettaBit (Mar 3, 2015)

You guys are awesome. Haven't had sleep deprivation because of MC in quite some time xD


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Mar 4, 2015)

I have no regrets in building that giant feraligatr that lets you explore his intestinal tract.

It caused some lulz.


----------



## Rouge Artist (Mar 4, 2015)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I have no regrets in building that giant feraligatr that lets you explore his intestinal tract.
> 
> It caused some lulz.



.........

Way to go FA for always Introducing me to new and 'interesting' things! :V 

So how's the teamspeak server been lately?


----------



## Kazolas (Mar 4, 2015)

Come in and see for yourself 
But we're still going strong and having fun. We've been playing a lot of Minecraft lately too.


----------



## Rouge Artist (Mar 5, 2015)

Minecraft?!?! When did this start?! Now I really need to get on more!


----------



## Eggdodger (Mar 7, 2015)

There's one other guy in here and his avatar's giving me the deathstare and he won't talk 


...Help??? I'm scared...


----------



## Kinharia (Mar 14, 2015)

I feel this may be appropriate for the Minecraft server -


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Mar 16, 2015)

That awkward moment when you accidentally turn your laptop off when someone's talking too you , oh and suggestion for the TS Minecraft server , add the more player models mod , its pretty cool


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Mar 17, 2015)

crazytundrawolf55 said:


> That awkward moment when you accidentally turn your laptop off when someone's talking too you , oh and suggestion for the TS Minecraft server , add the more player models mod , its pretty cool



Don't mods only work for servers if everyone has it installed? I don't know how that works, but it's a cool idea to have.


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Mar 17, 2015)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Don't mods only work for servers if everyone has it installed? I don't know how that works, but it's a cool idea to have.


I think the server needs it installed but with some technical crap I'm pretty sure you can make it optional , e.g someone could be an 8' feet tall monster and only people with the mod installed can see it , if the server doesn't have it I'm pretty sure you only see your custom model


----------



## ZettaBit (Mar 25, 2015)

Options for the MineCraft server:

Spigot - Allows for use of Plugins. Working Plugins: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...7ue-R9BTrprwgD7mxUwqIV1bqw/edit#gid=668623317

Project Rainbow - another plugin API. Working plugins - http://www.project-rainbow.org/site...3e303c575baa6a746c8cc&action=downloads;cat=11

Tekkit - A massive modpack adding tons of stuff. - everyone has to have the modpack. Easy way: http://www.technicpack.net/

Tekkit lite - A slimmed down version of tekkit. - eveyone has to have the modpack. Same as above. 

Forge Mod - This allows us to add mods - everyone must be running forge for the mods to work. Mods: http://www.curse.com/mc-mods/minecraft/category/forge (site also has plugins)
                Forge: http://files.minecraftforge.net/minecraftforge/1.8

Keep in mind, we might lose some of the stuff we have built if the stuff is not 1.8, so keep an eye out for 1.8 stuff to add.


That is to say if minecraft is still relevant.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Mar 25, 2015)

I'd vote Tekkit.


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Mar 25, 2015)

I say forge so we're not restricted to tech mods..hey some of us want to shoot fire from our hands and fight huge elemental monsters , if we'r doing that i request minecolony if its on the right version so we can create our own towns and stuff with npc's


----------



## Wax (Apr 4, 2015)

I'd totally be up for this, but I don't even think I have 100 posts yet.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 4, 2015)

It's been a while since I dropped by. I think I'll take a peek


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 4, 2015)

It's surprisingly empty right now.  Just myself and Ayattar (and he's not actually there).

Chuchi and FC are probably out celebrating (it's Chuchi's birthday).


----------



## UrsusArtist (Apr 6, 2015)

EDIT:  Back online!


----------



## Koota (Apr 18, 2015)

Working my way to 100


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 18, 2015)

We eagerly await your arrival.  :3


----------



## BlufftheHusky (Apr 20, 2015)

Koota said:


> Working my way to 100




Hahah same!!


----------



## Sylox (Apr 24, 2015)

What is this?


----------



## BlitzCo (Apr 24, 2015)

A place where I will be wasting my life


----------



## Sylox (Apr 24, 2015)

So how do you get there is what I'm asking? I have nothing going on so, why not waste time talking to others.


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 24, 2015)

Sylox said:


> So how do you get there is what I'm asking? I have nothing going on so, why not waste time talking to others.


Read the OP


----------



## BlufftheHusky (Apr 24, 2015)

I'll be on soon  I just got the PW!


----------



## Pyper (Apr 24, 2015)

YAY YAY YAY!!!! MORE FURRIES


----------



## Ruehl21 (Apr 27, 2015)

*Re: Official FAF Teamspeak 3 Server*

_Yay! A way to learn about and meet people of the community whilst drawing at the same time, making the most efficient use of my time---_


ZettaBit said:


> 6. If you are new and have under 100 posts, do not bother asking for the password.



_//gets wrecked
_
_...oh. Well... maybe someday.
I'm interested at least 
;~;
_


----------



## ZettaBit (May 3, 2015)

*Re: Official FAF Teamspeak 3 Server*



Ruehl21 said:


> _Yay! A way to learn about and meet people of the community whilst drawing at the same time, making the most efficient use of my time---_
> 
> 
> _//gets wrecked
> ...




Heh, you will get there soon enough. :3


----------



## Kinharia (May 18, 2015)

Sitting about alone thinking "Jee willickers, I sure could use some company!" Why not pop on over to the Temspek? You can be joined by the likes of a drunken Snow Leopard! Join today! *terms and conditions apply*


----------



## Prism (May 22, 2015)

Ahhh, gosh. :c

I was super interested in this because I don't get the chance to hang out and talk to people a whole lot, and I've been looking for new and interesting/fun Teamspeak servers to join (well, not actively, more like just when I come across them), but the post limit sort of bugs me because I've been on FurAffinity for like 6 years but I -just- joined the forum a few days ago, and this is pretty much my first time posting. Crappers. ;-;


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (May 22, 2015)

Prism said:


> Ahhh, gosh. :c
> 
> I was super interested in this because I don't get the chance to hang out and talk to people a whole lot, and I've been looking for new and interesting/fun Teamspeak servers to join (well, not actively, more like just when I come across them), but the post limit sort of bugs me because I've been on FurAffinity for like 6 years but I -just- joined the forum a few days ago, and this is pretty much my first time posting. Crappers. ;-;



It'll go pack quick (~a week) if you're active.

I look forwads to meeting you.


----------



## Prism (May 22, 2015)

MarkOfBane said:


> It'll go pack quick (~a week) if you're active.
> 
> I look forwads to meeting you.



I'm kind of a lurker in general so I'm not really sure about that. 
I also try not to say dumb crap that'll get me in trouble. x3

I'll try though. Thanks for the kind words! ;w;


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (May 22, 2015)

Wow why did I only just remember about the TS now after my moment ( hours) of bordemon has passed...I shall be on tomorrow! ( maybe , probably)

Has there been any discussion about the whole " modded mc server " thing?


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (May 22, 2015)

No too much.  We just need to agree on a modpack.  I'll be off for the entire weekend btw (FURCON BABEEEE!).


----------



## Prism (May 22, 2015)

MarkOfBane said:


> No too much.  We just need to agree on a modpack.  I'll be off for the entire weekend btw (FURCON BABEEEE!).




Oh gosh. Agreeing on an MC Modpack is like agreeing on pizza toppings, or the best flavor of ice cream.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (May 22, 2015)

None of them support ICBM anymore, so I'll never be happy.  

I LIEK MY MISSILES.


----------



## Prism (May 22, 2015)

MarkOfBane said:


> None of them support ICBM anymore, so I'll never be happy.
> 
> I LIEK MY MISSILES.



I'm pretty sure most mods that are that.. explosive can crash servers. Not to mention all of the griefing issues that could be caused by them.
I have a Teamspeak group of friends and they often have a server up, and at least a few times the server has been crashed by large explosions added from mod stuff.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (May 22, 2015)

Yeah, the Antimatter / Red Matter bombs crash servers.  On the other hand, the nukes don't.


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (May 22, 2015)

MarkOfBane said:


> Yeah, the Antimatter / Red Matter bombs crash servers.  On the other hand, the nukes don't.



I've had a bad history with nukes on PvP servers , it involved me grabbing all my factions loot and leaving the game while the base was decimated 
I don't care what else we have , I just want witchery to perform my black magic and demon summoning mwhaha, on a side note if we get the latest version of it anyone want to be turned into a werewolf?


----------



## LazerMaster5 (May 23, 2015)

We have a Minecraft server? I want in, please. My in game name is Silas_McSlayer, the name of my fursona.


----------



## ZettaBit (Jun 8, 2015)

Revisiting the Minecraft deal, we can do the forge, but I will need a list of the mods that you want added. I will also need to compile a list of the mods for everyone to download. I will probably make is easy and load my whole minecraft directory to dropbox in a zip, after I make sure everything is working. 

Another question, do we want to keep the same world with all the work we have done, or start anew?


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Jun 8, 2015)

I like a largely vanilla MC, with minimal add-ons. We may want to implement counter-grief measures, like locked chests and doors. The treecapitation add-on is nice, too, as floating clusters of leaves drive me crazy.


----------



## Augmented Husky (Jun 17, 2015)

If you guys are doing a minecraft server I'd be very interested


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 17, 2015)

PM away, OP. I'd like to have access to the Teamspeak server, if that's possible.


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Jul 17, 2015)

Sorry if this is abit late but I'd like to advise afew mods:
Tinkerers construct , great mod for messing around and making cool weapons
Buildcraft/industrial craft/ techy mods, ya know , the ones that made tekkit so much fun , really good for creating cool production lines and stuff.
Are magika/witcherey/magic mods, balance out the texh mods and because these kids tend to add loads of cool stuff to the world
Carpenters blocks/chisel , just nice aesthetic mods to make builds look better.

Anyway that's my 2p for the modlist.


----------



## Kazolas (Jul 17, 2015)

Sheppard said:


> PM away, OP. I'd like to have access to the Teamspeak server, if that's possible.



Welcome to the Teamspeak


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 18, 2015)

Thanks, Kaz. Was fun talking to you guys last night. Anyone planning on being on today? You should find me online.


----------



## ZettaBit (Jul 19, 2015)

Decided to remove the 100 post limit. 

From the OP Rules:

"6. The password will be given out at the discretion of the Mods/Admins. "

Basically if you have no posts and are requesting access you will be denied. 

On a different note, sorry for my lack of activity. Been feeling a bit stressed over life in general.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jul 19, 2015)

I feel bad for not showing up much either. I guess I've been occupied with other stuff.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 19, 2015)

I've been idling AFK all afternoon. The feed tells me some people I haven't met before connected and left shortly after, since there was nobody to talk to. I've still got errands to run, but I should be able to settle down and chat towards evening, Eastern standard time.


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Jul 19, 2015)

Well summer holidays are finally here , hopefully I can get on more ( as long as some of you damn people are on >:V)


----------



## Kazolas (Jul 19, 2015)

5 of us are on right now =)
The more popular times tend to be around 6pm est - Midnight


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 19, 2015)

Everyone get online dammit


----------



## Kazolas (Jul 21, 2015)

pls no yell at me =(
I'm too busy playing Path of Exile!


----------



## Augmented Husky (Jul 24, 2015)

Any word on the potential minecraft server ?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 9, 2015)

<19:54:43> Trying to connect to server on 66.55.131.26:9141
<19:54:43> You are banned permanently.

T-thanks.


----------



## Mei (Aug 9, 2015)

I need a new headset before i attempt it... currently no voice or sound x3


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Aug 9, 2015)

Can someone IM the password to me, please? I am not going to be able to join for a while, but I may get lucky in the near future.


----------



## Ashdon (Aug 9, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> Can someone IM the password to me, please? I am not going to be able to join for a while, but I may get lucky in the near future.



same for me please?? Thanks !! ^_^


----------



## Mei (Aug 13, 2015)

I would love the details as well. Thx <3


----------



## Teh_Man_From_Sudan (Aug 19, 2015)

*even in ancient time man fuk goat 
goat love, man love
the yaya was good to both 

why man scared to please goat now?

pic is of ancient goat and man yaya statue*


----------



## Teh_Man_From_Sudan (Aug 19, 2015)

*here pic of ancient yaya goat statue
it was made by greek, maybe roman
they love goat almost as much as i *:smile:


----------



## ZettaBit (Aug 24, 2015)

Well, if anyone gets past the troll, the MC Server is running Mods. Details on the Minecraft Channel in TS. That is if anyone still uses these here forums >_>


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Aug 24, 2015)

Teh_Man_From_Sudan said:


> *here pic of ancient yaya goat statue
> it was made by greek, maybe roman
> they love goat almost as much as i *:smile:


Still a better love story than Twilight.


----------



## Fiab (Feb 26, 2016)

Wow, this been around for a lil while now. How's it all working out for you mod/admin'ly peoples?


----------

